# pain in left outer calf



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not your setup, it's you. Quit riding in the back seat. You're leaning back.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

been riding for years and didn't think I was riding in the backseat but you could be right. I'm going out this week I hope and Ill see if I can make a conscious effort to get off my bag leg a bit? any other tips to try a remedy this?


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> As Linville suggested, make sure you are in fact riding in a centered stance and while you are at it, see if you have developed the bad habit of riding in a countered stance; that is twisted to face forward. This can put a lot of straing on the front leg.
> 
> As for board/binding setup a couple of things to try:
> 
> Increase your forward lean a notch or two, or back it off a notch or two if you have it cranked down. Have you rotated your highbacks to be more parallely with your heel edge? This can sometimes make a difference.


thanks for the time. Right now I don't have any forward lean set. But I did cant the binding high backs so there more parallel with the board. so when you say countered stance Im actually trying to point my body forward as appose to just turning my neck? Thanks again.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Sometimes I get that feeling up the lower side of my leg if my boots aren't done up properly. Sometimes it just takes taking your foot out and starting again, making sure the upper part of the boot is not excessively tight.
Did you try that?


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I went out riding last night and I kept in mind to try and keep 50 50 pressure on my feet. no only did I feel like I made better turns I also didnt get that pain. It was my first time on this specific board witch is a rocker camber rocker, but I got used to it right away and then was ripping turns in no time. I was still a little plowy on my heel side turns but Im happy with how it went. my big toe on my left foot did go numb but I think I may have had my binding to tight.


----------

